# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Wrestlemania 22 card is awful

## sonar1234

:0piss:  Is it just me or the card for Wrestlemania this year is weak.

A buddy of mine wanted to order but i really think i will pass.

----------


## Mighty Joe

> Is it just me or the card for Wrestlemania this year is weak.
> 
> A buddy of mine wanted to order but i really think i will pass.



I save my money for a decent MMA card! :7up:

----------


## sonar1234

Is it just me or seems that we always see the same wrestlers in and out and its been like this for more then a year now.

----------


## Stackt007

> I save my money for a decent MMA card!


I get free satellite :AaGreen22:  I'll watch it theres nothing on cant wait for the no weight class Pride  :7up:

----------


## Rob

Basically, this is the list of people who still watch wrestling:

- Welfairs
- Carny's
- Kids
- Retards
- Single middle aged women (bums)
- Fat outta shape losers
- losers

You have to fit in one of those in order to still watch wrestling.

----------


## Myka

Im a few of the above...but Ill say one thing  :EEK!:  I dont watch wrestling dangit :EEK!:

----------


## Stackt007

I wish they had a special reality show about putting a few guys in a house with a bunch of porn stars . The idea is to not have sex with them for a month and you could win 50 grand . So these porn stars are throwing their bodies at you walking around naked and basically teasing .....oooh it be hottt it would have to be on like HBO or something so they can show you everything

----------


## groundandpoundpwr21

I dont think wrestling have a place in this forum. Maybe the lounge.

----------


## catabolic kid

> Basically, this is the list of people who still watch wrestling:
> 
> - Welfairs
> - Carny's
> - Kids
> - Retards
> - Single middle aged women (bums)
> - Fat outta shape losers
> - losers
> ...


Thank You.

And can you imagine paying 50 dollars to watch that shit!

----------


## Billy_Bathgate

> Thank You.
> 
> And can you imagine paying 50 dollars to watch that shit!



i would back in the day when it was cool, now its all a bunch of MMA wannabie, straight trash, and gay drama

----------


## GQ-Bouncer

> Basically, this is the list of people who still watch wrestling:
> 
> - Welfairs
> - Carny's
> - Kids
> - Retards
> - Single middle aged women (bums)
> - Fat outta shape losers
> - losers
> ...


ditto, 
to be honest, i thought this was a joke-thread

----------


## simm

Yeah right..Bet you're all just saying u hate wrestling then order ppv when it's on...lmao....Joking

----------


## Box This*

> Is it just me or the card for Wrestlemania this year is weak.
> 
> A buddy of mine wanted to order but i really think i will pass.


Ide rather watch Cartoons on cbebeeies

----------

